# Convert Lures to Single Hooks



## Brest Bay Bob (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm doing catch and release fishing with ultra lite rods and lures. The lures have treble hooks (Rapala mini fat rap, Zo suri Snap Beans). I cannot find small single hooks with large eyes (small 8, 10, or 12's). I'm now cutting two of the hook points from the treble hooks. Any other options? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Not sure what sizes Janns carries, but try the large ring Sproat style hook. Hope they carry them that small.

Harry


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

according to janns net craft these are the way to go problem is i have not tried them yet. any ways found some ware that carries 10,12's and 8's 

this is the model mustad 3366rd 

http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=detail&hookid=574&view=1

they are cheaper here by the way 
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/sproat-hooks/810305.aspx


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to just bend down each barb flat to the hook, worked real good. As long as you have tension on the fish, they won't get off till your ready to let them go.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

"Siwash' is the style used for singles by most manufacturors.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

u could also try switching to a smaller split ring, if possible, to allow for a smaller hook to be put on it. they do make em with big enough eyes, just gotta look. like the post above, most use siwash. u could try these: 

http://www.cabelas.com/hooks-gamakatsu-open-eye-siwash-hooks-3.shtml

open eyes that u just pinch shut with pliers


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

METTLEFISH said:


> "Siwash' is the style used for singles by most manufacturors.


Yeppers.... Correct 0' feesH of the Mettle variety...
I bet Bay De Noc lure company could help, or at least point you in the proper direction...
They have included them for years as an alternative to the trebles with #2 (1/10 oz.) and up Swedish Pimples.
:fish2:


----------



## Brest Bay Bob (Jul 5, 2011)

I contacted Janns Tech Support and here is their reply:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us. Unfortunately, we do not offer a size 12 or 10 sproat hook with a large enough eye to accept a split ring. The 3366A sproat hook with large ring eye is the hook we typically use as a replacement for treble hooks. Unfortunately, this hook is only offered in size 6 and 8. Below is the link to our website for this product.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/sproat-hooks/810320.aspx
[/COLOR] 
I have looked at the Jannsnetcraft web site (not using the above link) and they list size 12 and 10 hooks being available. So I'm confused, when I'm ready to input an order, I will try the size 12 and 10 and see if they are really available or not.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.eagleclaw.com/product/single/siwashsalmon

They make a #8 in that size..

VMC also makes a #8 open eye siwash.. 

http://www.sportco.com/store/pc/VMC-Siwash-Hook-Nickel-Steel-Size-8-5-0-25PK-771p67255.htm


----------

